# MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!!



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

The first pass was terrible, broke 3rd and 5th gear. We changed to the spare trans which would only go to 211 on paper and the first pass on the wastegate spring and 50% throttle was 187, next pass was 100% throttle and 191 with some misfires. Last pass of that day was 204 with more power to go. Next day we started with same power just launched the car and got 205 and lifting in 5th gear. Last pass of the day was 26psi and launching and went 208 lifting in 5th gear. Still has more in it but we are into issues with aero at these speeds. Very unstable and that is why he is lifting.
Pictures and videos to come. 
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEiEL-keZg


_Modified by philipwight at 12:39 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

holy balls


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

Sick. Way to go guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (MiamiVr6T)*

No cage? You're nuts! And i like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (MiamiVr6T)*

lol you guys are nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

SUPER GOOD WORK!........... nice to see a vw give the field a run for its money


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_No cage? You're nuts! And i like it!









Car has a 5 point cage. Have to have atleast a 4 point to pass tech to go 190mph.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (broke_rado)*

Nice work Gents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

just out of curiosity, has anything been done to the underside of the car?
that has got to feel intense at those speeds and the design of the car kind of working against you as far as aerodynamics go. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

holy mother of god. congrats. That's pretty amazing!!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_just out of curiosity, has anything been done to the underside of the car?
that has got to feel intense at those speeds and the design of the car kind of working against you as far as aerodynamics go. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Only thing aero we've done is made the front bumper/splitter. For next year we will make a full under carriage shield, full exhaust and a wing for the rear.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Congrats, I knew it would do over 200 this time around


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Good job guys
I heard the car on the dyno when i called T1 last week, sounded good
what numbers was it putting down at 26psi?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

713 at 30ish psi, t1 dyno sheet is in our cams thread. I'll post it up when im not on my phone. I don't know exactly what it made at 26 psi


_Modified by philipwight at 5:13 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

Nice!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Only thing aero we've done is made the front bumper/splitter. For next year we will make a full under carriage shield, full exhaust and a wing for the rear.

do some big mods to the front, otherwise the wing will just make the front end even lighter.

sick numbers. a lot of jaws must have dropped at the event.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (TBT-Syncro)*

use chain droop limiters on the front end suspension to keep it down
i saw this on a 220 mph salt flat audi


----------



## The Popemobile (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_713 at 30ish psi, t1 dyno sheet is in our cams thread. I'll post it up when im not on my phone. I don't know exactly what it made at 26 psi

_Modified by philipwight at 5:13 PM 10-19-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great work...and based upon your whp #'s you've proved again that almost all of the other BT powered cars are NOT getting anywhere near 200 mph, as the GTI is an aerodynamic brick requiring HUGE whp to cross the 200 mph mark.
congrats!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Popemobile)*

u should be using a corrado, MUCH better drag coefficient....just a thought.....
either way, impressive.....ive never been past 140 mph, i wonder what an extra 60 mph would add.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rycou34)*

awesome achievement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rycou34)*

inSANE! Texas represent! Wish I could have made it this year to see it in person.
Are there any videos from inside the car? I thought I saw some sort of camera mounted in there?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (obdONE)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMkkRJaY90g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_N2zWbBnS0


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*

Wow!!!!














Really amazing!!!! What ratio 5th gear is that????


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*

sick


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (-skidmarks-)*

awesome


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lugnuts)*

wow....
what's the fastest fwd at the mile btw...anyone know?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_wow....
what's the fastest fwd at the mile btw...anyone know?

no kidding. cant be too much faster than 208!
very nice work.
keep it shiny side up.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_.ive never been past 140 mph, i wonder what an extra 60 mph would add.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its odd that this car probably does 130 in the 1/4 mile. and it takes 3/4 mile to get another 80mph.
damn aerodynamic DRAG!!.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

Only other FWD car we can find is a civic doing 213mph at bonneville, but took 5 miles to do, nothing in a standing mile.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

you can't launch the car for this run? maybe I am a drag race junkie. I think you could have gained some MPH if your allowed to launch.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*

We were launching it. motec traction control stops the wheels from spinning though.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Only other FWD car we can find is a civic doing 213mph at bonneville, but took 5 miles to do, nothing in a standing mile.

Surface is completely different at Bonneville. Very little traction there
You guys accomplished something I always wondered about- great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by g60vwr at 9:20 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (g60vwr)*

Crazy. No way I would had the balls to drive that thing, that fast. Its insane. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck anyway


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

i bet you get some funny looks from the guys in vettes and lamborghinis all the way up to 200, in a Golf. Great job, I did 165 in a mk2 once, i cant imagine what 200+ feels like in an econo box


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

C'mon baby! ha ha ha I love it. Awesome!


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*

Awesome and congrats on a 200mph + runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (climbingcue)*

Sick! Nice job, guys.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

verry verry verry sich numbers!
Congratulations guys


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Great job guys! Always good to see the Dubsquared crew out there doing work!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

grats


----------



## nightoflightz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (broke_rado)*

1st thing: good job!
2nd thing: do you mean to attract customers by having the "dubsquared" hyperlink in your signature block because the web page hasn't been touched in 2 and a half years and theres nothing there.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (nightoflightz)*

Congrats man!!!
You still owe me a ride in the car ( I was the guy that ate Chick Fa Le with you guys that one day )


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow, incredible.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: MK3 VRT at the texas mile... 208mph!!!! (philipwight)*


----------

